# which water pump?



## dizzle (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm going to get my cars timing belt replaced in a few days, have already bought OEM Kit, but i have been reading on here that most people doing a rebuilt or changing the belt usually put a metal water pump rather than the OEM plastic one? on my previous TT my water pump broke which i believe it was due to being the OEM one, so had to get the engine rebuilt etc, now I am definitely looking to avoid this problem happening again, any advice on where to buy one of these metal ones and advantages / disadvantages?Price?
Thanks 8)


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

I just replaced my water pump today, it was a plastic impeller but was obviously a modified one as it was still perfect in 1 piece.. it was not an OEM pump. I fitted an Airtex pump today (from ecp) which looked pretty identical to the one that came out and also has a modified impeller, fitted perfect and working well after 5 hours :lol:


----------



## dizzle (Mar 22, 2009)

Jay-225 said:


> I just replaced my water pump today, it was a plastic impeller but was obviously a modified one as it was still perfect in 1 piece.. it was not an OEM pump. I fitted an Airtex pump today (from ecp) which looked pretty identical to the one that came out and also has a modified impeller, fitted perfect and working well after 5 hours :lol:


did this Airtex pump come under the water pump section on ecp website once you put your reg number in?


----------



## dizzle (Mar 22, 2009)

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/Audi_ ... f10&000366

i found this one on ECP website does anyone know if this is a metal one or as good as the metal one + its only £20... which is great


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yep under water pump but it is advertised as a KWP pump, i had a bit of an argument with the fella in the shop as i wanted and ordered a kwp pump due to it being metal but was given an airtex pump... ecp said they have superseded it with the airtex pump and assured me they are very good quality. they said they are not metal but poly something or the other :lol: ( can't remember exactly what he said but had poly in it ).. when you tap the impeller it feels solid like metal but was told it is not.

Kwp/Airtex pump £32
http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/Audi_ ... 83d&000366


----------



## dizzle (Mar 22, 2009)

did you have this kwp one fitted? is this as good as the OEM one? or better, sorry i seriously don't want my water pump to fail again it cost me £1500 to have my last engine fixed.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] i wasnt happy at all! just want to get the best which from what people say is the metal propeller pump?


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

i have no idea what make the pump was i took out, it had no visible markings but was a plastic one or at least looked exactly the same as the new airtex one that was going in.. the pump i took out had been in for just over 4 years and was perfect, that left me was some confidence that the new pump will also be good.

afaik the metal pumps do have their own problems....

If you want 100% piece of mind then get one from Audi for around £70 or if you have an OEM pump fitted can be exchanged and only cost about £30 then.


----------



## dizzle (Mar 22, 2009)

Jay-225 said:


> i have no idea what make the pump was i took out, it had no visible markings but was a plastic one or at least looked exactly the same as the new airtex one that was going in.. the pump i took out had been in for just over 4 years and was perfect, that left me was some confidence that the new pump will also be good.
> 
> afaik the metal pumps do have their own problems....
> 
> If you want 100% piece of mind then get one from Audi for around £70 or if you have an OEM pump fitted can be exchanged and only cost about £30 then.


do you know which problems they are? seems like i am better off getting a OEM one then? Its £30 on exchange basis? if so guess its a trip to TPS in Colliers Wood..


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

go for the one at tps £30 not bad.


----------



## toy4two (Jan 29, 2012)

after having gone through 3 yes 3 plastic water pumps (non-oem) this year I would say either OEM special plastic or metal, NOTHING else. On mine the plastic impeller failed on every one, hasn't cost me anything as its under warranty at my mechanic but its a pain to keep bringing it back in every few months.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, The latest OEM "plastic" pump is now improved & shouldn't suffer the probs of the old one.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

dizzle said:


> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> > i have no idea what make the pump was i took out, it had no visible markings but was a plastic one or at least looked exactly the same as the new airtex one that was going in.. the pump i took out had been in for just over 4 years and was perfect, that left me was some confidence that the new pump will also be good.
> ...


Not sure exactly what goes wrong with the metal pumps but remember reading that they are slightly heavier than the plastic pumps which puts more strain on the bearings or something like that... either way they are are not problem free.

Yep for 100% piece of mind go oem , they were last updated by Audi in 2009 and it seems they have finally found a decent material to make them from other than cheese.

The only way you will get a refund/exchange on your old pump is if it is an OEM pump, they will not exchange it for an aftermarket pump so you need to know if you car is currently fitted with a genuine pump or not otherwise its the full £70


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

The latest thinking on this is a plastic impeller. Obviously reputable or OEM.


----------

